# What's Better?  Americans or Worthless Europoors?



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

Just wondering.

Can you worthless Europeans justify your existence compared to the magnificence of America?


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 17, 2018)

TEXAS


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

Those pansies still haven't paid us back for hard carrying them in back to back World Wars. Shit we even rebuilt all their shit after they blew it up after the 2nd one at least.


----------



## drtoboggan (Feb 17, 2018)

America, fuck yeah.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Well one country, kicks ass the other sucks and it's a union of countries that even piled together isn't as badass as the US.

Oh yea, and we have our flag on the moon.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 17, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Well one country, kicks ass the other sucks and it's a union of countries that even piled together isn't as badass as the US.
> 
> Oh yea, and we have our flag on the moon.


europe is the worst country


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

How does a entire continent that for centuries were the rulers of the entire world, leaders technologically, culturally and so on to being massive cucks in a single generation?


----------



## Pikapool (Feb 17, 2018)

The only ones with enough balls to keep kebabs out are Russia and Poland


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 17, 2018)

Pikapool said:


> The only ones with enough balls to keep kebabs out are Russia and Poland


to be honest, it's pretty much every second world nation


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

Pikapool said:


> The only ones with enough balls to keep kebabs out are Russia and Poland


We need to just hand over the rest of Europe to the Slavs at this point.


----------



## sbm1990 (Feb 17, 2018)

lol Eurocucks.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> We need to just hand over the rest of Europe to the Slavs at this point.


Slavic women are honestly more slutty than porn leads you to think.

I <3 slavic women... shows how german my backround is, I keep invading Poland, Czech and Finns most nights.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

This thread is getting my Ameridick hard
Tell these cahksucka how it is Uncle Joey!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 17, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> America, fuck yeah.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 17, 2018)

America is legit one of (if not the number one) the best countries in the world.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> America is legit one of (if not the number one) the best countries in the world.


 "Out of the mouth of @Y2K Baby  hast thou ordained strength"


----------



## Overcast (Feb 17, 2018)

Well we couldn't have one without the other so....

Neither.

Shitty kids are often the product of shitty parents after all.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 17, 2018)

Obviously Canada.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 17, 2018)

A page in with no defense by any Eurofags? Sounds about right,


----------



## Somsnosa (Feb 17, 2018)

I love retarded white americans who boast about their supposed european heritage, had some girl once be all friendly cause she's 1/4 italian and it was like we were siblings
It's very american to hate being just american. It's precious when you do that


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Somsnosa said:


> I love exceptional white americans who boast about their supposed european heritage, had some girl once be all friendly cause she's 1/4 italian and it was like we were siblings
> It's very american to hate being just american. It's precious when you do that


I'm sorry, I think you mis understand how awesome it is to be American.

We mention we are X back round to honor our families who were smart enough to leave and make the most awesome country ever.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 17, 2018)

Somsnosa said:


> I love exceptional white americans who boast about their supposed european heritage, had some girl once be all friendly cause she's 1/4 italian and it was like we were siblings
> It's very american to hate being just american. It's precious when you do that


i'm irish and i use that knowledge to make car bomb jokes all the time


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 17, 2018)

This is like choosing between two different but equally painful methods of execution.


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 18, 2018)

It took Europeans 1000 years of conquering each other to establish their identities today. It took the U.S. less than 100 with Western European regulated migration. Now it'll take Western Europe less than fifty with its open borders to become a brown Islamic shithole. Eurocucks will never be better than us, ever.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 18, 2018)

Asia


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 18, 2018)

Africa


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 18, 2018)

they're both tards


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 18, 2018)

America : impotent, angry incels shooting up schools
Europe : kebabs culturally enriching people with trucks of peace

So I'd say Europe while you're in school and then America when the school days are over.


----------



## El Garbage (Feb 20, 2018)

Fuck you America, we have higher taxes and unemployment rates than you! Our presidents have also big hands and they eat only one scoop! We also make clean cars, like Volkswagen Diesels, unlike you smelly Americans with your non-existent regulations!

Also we have culture, unlike you. Who invented fascism and communism? Who invented Harry Potter? Who invented TotalBiscuit? NOT FUCKING AMERICANS, that's for sure. When you were dabbling with capturing your _own continent _from the so-called "Native American" invaders, we fought to civilize Africa and Asia in Isandlwana and the Opium Wars!

Oh and here's a solution to your gun violence problem: BAN FUCKING EVERYTHING. If anyone has a gun after the ban, put them in a prison camp for life! How can you fucking simpletons not understand how easy that is? Btw my IQ is over 156.


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 20, 2018)

I think this helps with the whole debate. Europe in a nutshell.


----------



## El Garbage (Feb 20, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> I think this helps with the whole debate. Europe in a nutshell.


The sand niggers aren't much of a problem, this is what's really destroying Europe


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 20, 2018)

So just some gay ass communism?


----------



## El Garbage (Feb 20, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> So just some gay ass communism?


The socialist entitlement state system's eroded the entire culture. 

Can't find work? Get free money!
Don't want to work? Get free money! 
Want to study something completely useless? Get free money! 
Want to move to an apartment you cannot afford to live in? Get free moneyyyyy!
Want to have an incredibly unhealthy sedentary lifestyle with pizza, vidya and beer as the three staples of life, and get free health care to fix yourself up when your heart fails? Here's your goddamn free money!

If you actually go to work or try to be an otherwise productive member of society, you get immediately penalized for that. No more free money or pats on the back, start paying those taxes!

Some governments are trying to do something about the self-destructive money sink that is the welfare state, and then you get the endless protesting, rioting, and whatever. "I'm not the problem, the RICH PEOPLE are! TAKE ALL THE RICH PEOPLES MONEY AND GIVE IT TO ME!"

Basically it's the same sort of bullshit that's happening also in America, but ten times worse.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 20, 2018)

Alabama is the sole reason why America is worse than all of Europe.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Feb 20, 2018)

I like America and think it's a great country. But the fact you are gun loving pussies who believe the that you can't afford universal health means you are probably the most stupid country on the planet. Being a country of dumb fucks probably helps the country in many ways because you are easier to control. Part of keeping you happy is to jack yourself off about how great America is. As I said, I like America, but the notion that America is the best country in the world to live in just laughable. There are better countries than the USA to live in, but they have the good sense not to brag so that the spastics move to their country and make it shit.

I don't give a fuck about Europe. I'm English. The main problem with Europe is their stupid fucking languages. They need to get a clue and just speak English already.

The problems with the Pakis make the headlines, but generally our problems with Pakis are nowhere near as bad as the US's problems with the niggers.

American sports are just shit. But I think that's down to the catering to just how dumb Americans are. 

tldr America as a country - very good. American people - stupid cunts. Fat as well. And riddled with STDs.

Just think about where 95% of the spastic lolcows come from? That's right, the USA. 

Just look at the last election. Hillary Fucking Clinton v Donald Fucking Trump??? All politicians are useless bastards but even Zimbabwe would be embarrassed by those two and their population still eat each other. And don't think that you can completely disavow that faggot running America Lite to your north. He's only allowed to spout his faggot shit because you stand by and let him do it. You have the CIA to assassinate people who suck, WTF is he doing still breathing?

Have a look at the videos on YT of the black dude driving around the hoods of Detroit and some of your other massive shitholes. You can't argue for the greatness of the USA when some of your cities are worse than Syria.


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 21, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> I like America and think it's a great country. But the fact you are gun loving pussies who believe the that you can't afford universal health means you are probably the most stupid country on the planet. Being a country of dumb fucks probably helps the country in many ways because you are easier to control. Part of keeping you happy is to jack yourself off about how great America is. As I said, I like America, but the notion that America is the best country in the world to live in just laughable. There are better countries than the USA to live in, but they have the good sense not to brag so that the spastics move to their country and make it shit.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about Europe. I'm English. The main problem with Europe is their stupid fucking languages. They need to get a clue and just speak English already.
> 
> ...


Butthurt limey mad his capitol city is now a full blown caliphate. Guns are awesome and cry all you want, you'll go to jail if you defend yourself against thugs. Here in America you can shoot them dead. Also only losers can't afford decent health insurance.


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 21, 2018)

Fuck you guys I'm still using fahrenheit


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Feb 21, 2018)

Another thing, if America was so fucking great then why do the niggers call themselves African Americans? The spics, polaks and paddies highlighted their original home too before being American. Pakis who come over here and have kids, their kids don't say I'm "Pakistani British", they acknowledge the superiority of being British and proudly claim they are British.


----------



## Hui (Feb 21, 2018)

SeaPancake said:


> Alabama is the sole reason why America is worse than all of Europe.


California


----------



## ModeloEspecial (Feb 21, 2018)

Europeans dominated the globe for hundreds of years, then imploded  in 34 years because they decided they'd really prefer to just slaughter eachother.

Americans took over and managed to defeat their major competitor without having to kill almost any Russians, nor use their nuclear bombs, and is currently the only thing stopping Europe from being raped to death by their neighbors., and all we ask is that they please stop killing each other and maybe help out a little by defending their own lands. Instead europeans just want to complain that we're barbarians, while sucking from our titties and not giving anything in return. If America disappeared they'd be bombing Berlin and dying over land that's not worth an eggshell within a generation.


----------



## millais (Feb 28, 2018)

Since more than 150 years ago, Americans always surpassed the European average in such basic metrics as literacy, nutrition, and height.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 28, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> Another thing, if America was so fucking great then why do the niggers call themselves African Americans?



They don't.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll take my 28days mandatory paid leave every year thanks.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 1, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> I'll take my 28days mandatory paid leave every year thanks.


Yeah well what are you, a pregnant woman? We're too busy working in the last remaining superpower. Commie scum....


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 1, 2018)

ModeloEspecial said:


> Europeans dominated the globe for hundreds of years, then imploded  in 34 years because they decided they'd really prefer to just slaughter eachother.
> 
> Americans took over and managed to defeat their major competitor without having to kill almost any Russians, nor use their nuclear bombs, and is currently the only thing stopping Europe from being raped to death by their neighbors., and all we ask is that they please stop killing each other and maybe help out a little by defending their own lands. Instead europeans just want to complain that we're barbarians, while sucking from our titties and not giving anything in return. If America disappeared they'd be bombing Berlin and dying over land that's not worth an eggshell within a generation.


Nah, the best of you came over to the US. Then the Brits wanted us back and we said lol no.

Then they said ok they took the best, here's the worst and all those potato nigger irish were dropped upon us and we still did ok.

Then you had some toddler tard rages and we had to kick your asses, twice while slapping around the godless japs. We nuked them just to prove lol we could and Europes finest were ours now.

It's like you don't even history.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 1, 2018)

In short, Europe is given the honor of being the Virgil to the USA's Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 1, 2018)

There are two types of country. 

Ones that use the metric system and the one that loses to a bunch of barefoot rice farmers.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 1, 2018)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> There are two types of country.
> 
> Ones that use the metric system and the one that loses to a bunch of barefoot rice farmers.


I don't know how burning an entire country down and then on paper they surrender counts as an L

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Peace_Accords

It is only fair, in clearly a meme thread we spout memes, but why not drop some info, if you really want to talk smack bring up the Korean conflict.

But we did kill a lot of chinks and other flavors of asians, so it wasn't for nothing.


----------



## Rio (Mar 1, 2018)

ModeloEspecial said:


> Europeans dominated the globe for hundreds of years, then imploded  in 34 years because they decided they'd really prefer to just slaughter eachother.


Have you looked into European history? Slaughtering Europeans is Europe's favourite passtime!

on-topic: think about this. America has Hersheys, Europe has Lindt.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 1, 2018)

Rio said:


> Have you looked into European history? Slaughtering Europeans is Europe's favourite passtime!
> 
> on-topic: think about this. America has Hersheys, Europe has Lindt.


Milton Heresy came from nothing and donated a ton to orphans.
Swiss people are cuco clock niggers all rich off stolen nazi gold.


----------



## Rio (Mar 1, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Milton Heresy came from nothing and donated a ton to orphans.
> Swiss people are cuco clock niggers all rich off stolen nazi gold.


Sure, but hersheys is sugary grainy garbage and lindt is rich, delicious and actually chocolatey. No amount of humanitarian beauty will change that.


----------



## ModeloEspecial (Mar 1, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Nah, the best of you came over to the US. Then the Brits wanted us back and we said lol no.
> 
> Then they said ok they took the best, here's the worst and all those potato nigger irish were dropped upon us and we still did ok.
> 
> ...




How could you not tell I'm an American from my post?


----------



## Sovietmongler (Mar 1, 2018)

KerryDixon9 said:


> I like America and think it's a great country. But the fact you are gun loving pussies who believe the that you can't afford universal health means you are probably the most stupid country on the planet.



Pretty much. I've always loved how the dipshit neoliberals shot down the California Universal Health Care policy saying "How can you pay for this?" when California has a higher GDP than most European countries.

Frankly every developed country has its problems, America has more problems than most, but that is what they see as the price for the extreme sense of "freedom", most developed countries have a way better balance of safety, social nets and "freedom" though. I honestly do not get why upper middle class liberal Americans just don't move to Canada, it's superior in terms of livability pretty much every way and you can still fuck guns or whatever Americans do.
You then though get to Australia and the UK and both are just absurd nanny-states. Australia has to be the most nanny-state country in the developed world, what other developed nation basically tries to curfew adults for their own safety?
Literally the reason you can't be out in Sydney past 1am


> “Because mums and dads in the suburbs are worried about what their young kids are doing when they’re having a good time,” she continued. “And you don’t wanna stay up — well, I mean parents stay up worrying anyway. But you wanna make sure you’ve got a government in action that’s really thinking about what we can do to keep kids as safe as [possible] and also send the right message.”



That's right, ADULTS can't stay out past 1am because "Mummy and daddy will be worried about their little kiddie widdies!".
Australia LITERALLY treats it's fully grown adults as children.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 2, 2018)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> the one that loses to a bunch of barefoot rice farmers.


France?


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 2, 2018)

Sovietmongler said:


> Pretty much. I've always loved how the dipshit neoliberals shot down the California Universal Health Care policy saying "How can you pay for this?" when California has a higher GDP than most European countries.
> 
> Frankly every developed country has its problems, America has more problems than most, but that is what they see as the price for the extreme sense of "freedom", most developed countries have a way better balance of safety, social nets and "freedom" though. I honestly do not get why upper middle class liberal Americans just don't move to Canada, it's superior in terms of livability pretty much every way and you can still fuck guns or whatever Americans do.
> You then though get to Australia and the UK and both are just absurd nanny-states. Australia has to be the most nanny-state country in the developed world, what other developed nation basically tries to curfew adults for their own safety?
> ...


It kinda sounds like you are a commie loser, step in to my huey.. I got something free for you.

Joking aside, you sperged out on a meme thread... the title alone should let even new users, know this is for laughs.... chill out comrade autismo.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 2, 2018)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> There are two types of country.
> 
> Ones that use the metric system and the one that loses to a bunch of barefoot rice farmers.


Funny because a country that used the metric system lost to the same rice farmers and Algerians as well. Tell me, which country planted a flag on the moon? Oh right, it wasn't a country that uses metric.

Suck it europoors. Now go pray to Mecca!


----------



## El Garbage (Mar 2, 2018)

millais said:


> Since more than 150 years ago, Americans always surpassed the European average in such basic metrics as literacy, nutrition, and height.


Also width, you goddamn fatasses


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 2, 2018)

El Garbage said:


> Also width, you goddamn fatasses


We're just making ourselves drought and famine resistant. You should do the same. Once you're taken over fully by your illiterate, pube beard, goatfucking overlords, you'll be front row seats to when you people had famines back in the dark ages.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Can you worthless Europeans justify your existence compared to the magnificence of America?


What do Canadians and Oceanics select? I am not an Americunt so I will have to chose Eurofag.


----------



## Hui (Mar 3, 2018)

Rio said:


> Have you looked into European history? Slaughtering Europeans is Europe's favourite passtime!
> 
> on-topic: think about this. America has Hersheys, Europe has Lindt.


So you have better chocolate and we have everything else

Hmmmmm also I can buy Lindt at the store.  When are you getting a Denny's over there?  Or decent food?

USA 
USA
USA
MEXICO

wait


----------



## Rio (Mar 3, 2018)

Hui said:


> So you have better chocolate and we have everything else
> 
> Hmmmmm also I can buy Lindt at the store.



Exactly, but Hersheys isn't in store here because nobody wants that shit.



Spoiler



also the Lindt you buy in America isn't the same as the one we buy in Europe because iirc America's lindt is not subject to the higher European standards of chocolate production and thus is produced in a cheaper way using lower quality ingredients and more sugar to make up for it


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 3, 2018)

Americans are slightly less worse.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Mar 3, 2018)

>Be Evropean
>Built like Adonis from not overeating burgers
>No need for dangerous assault weapons, country has a 0% crime rate and instant police response
>Universal health care means perfect health and immortality
>UBI means no need to work, daddy government gives me free money for existing

>Be Am*rican
>Go outside, get shot
>Try to get an education, get shot
>Buy a gun for self-defense, get shot by trigger-happy cop
>Think the orange man on the speaky box is a reincarnation of some Austrian dictator
>Try to go on the internet to complain about Evropa, indian took it away.
>Try to commit suicide, get shot by a burglar


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 3, 2018)

Organic Fapcup said:


> >Be Evropean
> >Built like Adonis from not overeating burgers
> >No need for dangerous assault weapons, country has a 0% crime rate and instant police response
> >Universal health care means perfect health and immortality
> ...


You forgot the part where the Religion of Peace brings a convoy of trucks all over you when you're at a market. Or they bring their peaceful ways to you via a shooting with illegal AK's and shoot up your theaters. Or you know when they freak out because your lame Frenchy fag rag bitches about Muhammed and they become Muhammad.


----------



## Hui (Mar 3, 2018)

Rio said:


> Exactly, but Hersheys isn't in store here because nobody wants that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so just chocolate then. I can live with that!


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Mar 3, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> You forgot the part where the Religion of Peace brings a convoy of trucks all over you when you're at a market. Or they bring their peaceful ways to you via a shooting with illegal AK's and shoot up your theaters. Or you know when they freak out because your lame Frenchy fag rag bitches about Muhammed and they become Muhammad.


I'm sorry that you can't handle a bit of diversity in your racist, sexist, xenophobic excuse for a nation. In Evropa, Muslim minorities are allowed to express their culture however they see fit, and enhance Evropan culture in doing so. Unlike the US, where Drumpf banned Muslims so the rural and suburban Christian majority doesn't get their precious feelings hurt.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 3, 2018)

Organic Fapcup said:


> I'm sorry that you can't handle a bit of diversity in your racist, sexist, xenophobic excuse for a nation. In Evropa, Muslim minorities are allowed to express their culture however they see fit, and enhance Evropan culture in doing so. Unlike the US, where Drumpf banned Muslims so the rural and suburban Christian majority doesn't get their precious feelings hurt.


Islam is a disease, 9mm is the cure.


----------



## El Garbage (Mar 4, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Islam is a disease, 9mm is the cure.


Millimeters? Are you fucking French?


----------



## millais (Mar 5, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Islam is a disease, 9mm is the cure.





El Garbage said:


> Millimeters? Are you fucking French?


I'm sure he meant .45 ACP.


----------



## GreenJacket (Mar 5, 2018)

Reminder that there are no Americans on /leftypol/


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 5, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> Reminder that there are no Americans on /leftypol/



I've been banned from /leftypol/ and /pol/ mostly for shitposting.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 5, 2018)

1.CSA
2.USA
3.East Europe
4. West Europe
5. Misc. random cunts that are kind of still the west (Cunt Island, smaller Cunt Island with the kiwi birds)
6. Everyone else
7. Turkey


----------



## Kyria the Great (Mar 6, 2018)

You European faggots are so inferior that the greatest death toll we suffered wasn't from outsiders but from ourselves because we care so much about our combat K/D ratio so suck it!


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Organic Fapcup said:


> I'm sorry that you can't handle a bit of diversity in your racist, sexist, xenophobic excuse for a nation. In Evropa, Muslim minorities are allowed to express their culture however they see fit, and enhance Evropan culture in doing so. Unlike the US, where Drumpf banned Muslims so the rural and suburban Christian majority doesn't get their precious feelings hurt.


But even the most right wing Americans are literally more concerned about the legal status of Mexicans/other brown people immigrating then the fact they're coming here in droves. Meanwhile a couple million brown people move into your lily white Yuro countries over a couple of years and you start electing borderline-neo-Nazi parties to your governments. You really don't want to start lecturing us on xenophobia.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 9, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> 1.CSA
> 2.USA
> 3.East Europe
> 4. West Europe
> ...


I'm a copper head and love this list.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 9, 2018)

Rio said:


> Exactly, but Hersheys isn't in store here because nobody wants that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt you the slightest.


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 10, 2018)

Dick Winters and his Easy Company lounging at Eagle's Nest, Hitler's former residence in the Bavarian Alps, 1945 (colorized)





Checkmate, atheists!


----------

